# Why I'm passionate about the marriage space



## Fazz (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi all, I recently came across this forum and am keen to read through some of the forum content and to exchange ideas with individuals and couples here.

I'm super passionate about learning about practices and approaches which are conducive to healthy and happy marriages, and actively study about this topic myself, my wife and I also initiated an in-person regular study and discussion group where ourselves and a few other young couples gather to study content related to marriage and relationships, with the purpose of helping young couples actively study and learn about skills and habits which are conducive to healthy marriages.

That group has been running for some time and the participants have found it to be very engaging, enjoyable and fun. As a result, I thought about ways of providing some of the value gained in that space for a much wider audience. Hence I decided to explore creating and curating content that would be of value to individuals and couples in serious relationships and marriage, with the intent of again helping couples learn about skills and habits which are conducive to healthy marriages. To that effect, I have started to interview some thought leaders and authors in the space of marriage and relationships.

Most of the content is yet to come, however I have uploaded a couple of videos of my interview with Linda and Charlie Bloom, and would be very keen for some feedback on ways to improve it and the type of content that you feel would appeal to individuals and couples who are looking to get married or have recently gotten married (that being said I think the content would appeal even to those who have been married for some time, however, I'm keen to help educate couples as early on as possible). So if you are able to provide any feedback I would greatly appreciate it!

I'm not a marriage counselor or coach trying to sell my services through this content, all the work I've described above is voluntary and in my spare time, and offered for free. I went through a divorce earlier on in life and ever since have been very conscious to help others prevent that if possible for them, as I feel many divorces may not be necessary.


----------



## Fazz (Aug 4, 2018)

I realised that I forgot to include the link to the first set of interviews with Linda and Charlie Bloom. However, since I'm a new member I can't post a link to the Youtube channel. You can go to *youtube* and *search for Eternalon* and look for a blue E as the logo.

As mentioned this is still very early stages and there are only two videos with more to come. Pls share any feedback below if you have had a chance to evaluate the work


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

When I searched on YouTube, nothing came up. But when I did a google search on the phrase "Eternalon youtube" some links did come up.


----------

